# General Chat > World News, Politics & Religion Forum >  Want To Know The Purest Relationship Between Allah and His Worshipper?

## sitarragul

The relationship between Allah Almighty and His Beloved Prophet Mohammad (ﷺ) is indescribable. It is beyond our intellectual and imaginative capabilities; we can only take an overview of a few aspects of this magnificent relationship, but we will never be able to fully comprehend it. Allah Almighty is so fond of Prophet Mohammad (ﷺ) as He included His (ﷺ) name in Kalma-E-Tauheed right after His own. ALLAH speaks to him with love and affection in the Holy Qur'an at several points.

*Prophet Mohammad's (ﷺ) Adoration And Love For Allah
*
Likewise, Prophet Mohammad's (ﷺ) relationship with Allah is based on complete faith, utter sincerity, respect & honor, sincere love, and abidance to Him (SWT). There is no better word to describe Prophet Mohammad's unique relationship with Allah Almighty than "Islam." This was a full-fledged Islamic relationship. This is the kind of relationship that Allah Almighty desires between Himself and His followers. Even prior to the Revelation, Prophet Mohammad (ﷺ) embodied this connection. Allah Almighty foresaw this example spreading to all people, therefore He sent Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) to spread it as a religion and mode of life.
Every stage of our beloved Prophet Mohammad's (ﷺ) life had been encapsulated by his devotion to Allah Almighty. Despite the enormous responsibilities that have been put upon his shoulders, he spent most of his time, in the day and at night, in remembering admiring, as well as the worshipping of Allah. Every midnight, he rises from His bed and devotes himself to ALLAH's worship till the first call (Athan) for Fajr Salah.

*The Night Of Mairaj (A Miraculous Incident Of Allah Almighty's Relationship With His Prophet (ﷺ):
*
Prophet Mohammad's (ﷺ) travels from Makkah to Masjid-e-Aqsa in the night of Mairaj, and then on to the 7 skies with the Allah's Angel Hazrat Jibrael (A.S). During his journey, he saw Heaven and Hell and met with several Prophets in each sky. Finally, he was fortunate to meet Allah face to face without any veil, which is one of the most influential examples of how close and unique Allah's connection with His Prophet Mohammad (ﷺ) is. This journey was planned by Allah to demonstrate His love and affection for His Beloved Prophet Mohammad (PBUH); no other prophet or human has ever experienced anything like this before, and no one will till the end of time.

*Final Words: 
*
In Short, by keeping in mind this worthy relationship between the Creator and His Prophet, we as the Ummah of Prophet Mohammad (ﷺ), should also try to make the strong bond with Allah and His Last Messenger (ﷺ). It can be only possible when we follow the footsteps of Allahs Messenger (ﷺ), and guidance. Therefore, if we fulfill all of His Sunnahs, then we will surely be able to make a strong connection with Allah and His Prophet (ﷺ). 
Performing Umrah and Hajj is also the great Sunnah of Our Beloved Prophet (ﷺ), so if you are able to do so, then you should make a plan and book your flight towards Makkah. For this, Muslims Holy Travel is striving hard to provide you with the best yet affordable Hajj & Umrah services including 21 Nights Umrah Packages 2022 to choose from. Hence, book one that suits you best and prepare yourself to perform this sacred Sunnah of Our Prophet (ﷺ) in order to get closer to Allah Almighty.

----------


## Wesae1

The main reason people turn to relationship counselors online is because of communication problems. Even people who are generally good at communicating may not consider their partner's individual differences, which leads to miscommunication.

----------

